# [solved] ARD Mediathek will "Windows Media" plugin ?

## toralf

Welche USE-flags brauche ich denn, um auch in der ersten Reihe Fußball gucken zu können ? ZDF und NDR Mediatheken funktionieren tadellos und bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch keine großen Probleme beim Abspielen von Videos auf ARD, aber der live Stream zickt rum mit 

```
Zum Abspielen dieses Clips

fehlt Ihnen das "Windows Media"-Plugin.
```

unter Firefox 3.0.13  :Sad: Last edited by toralf on Wed Aug 12, 2009 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei mir ist es das selbe. Habe grade mal kurz nachgesehen und das mplayerplug-in ist bei mir Hard-Masked.

Verwendest du das auch?

In dem Bugreport merkt Pacho Ramos an das er das totem-plugin verwendet oder man auch www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer als alternative benutzen könnte. Ich hab es nicht ausprobiert, geschweige denn auf die schnelle raus bekommen wo man das totem-plugin findet und installiert.

Aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.

----------

## toralf

Yup, der www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer ist's  :Smile: 

----------

